# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Show off] Elite cat

## Bob_Magic

Here's a funny picture of a cat i edited. I thought the outcome was quite humorous

----------


## CarlosJ

lol nice editing, like the use of mmowned in the b ground, funny thu, reminds me of some pictures we put round our school. our teacher asked for some philosiphical phrases and one of them was this 

lol ur cat pic jus reminded me of it

----------

